# Rome Bed & Breakfast



## DanH (Jan 23, 2008)

I found a Rome B&B to stay in, very close to the Vatican.  The owners are not asking for a deposit, they just ask that we reconfirm 20 days before we arrive.  Is it unusual for a B&B not to request a deposit to confirm a room for 3 days?


----------



## nerodog (Jan 25, 2008)

*not  unusual from my experience*

Hi, having stayed in several B&B's over the years, no its not that unusual... they take your name down, sometimes credit info. sometimes not... have never had a proble,m..... I email at least 2 weeks to one week to mention I  will be there on my confirmed dates  just to make sure.


----------



## homer timpson (Feb 26, 2008)

*Rome B&B*

I've just booked B&B also for Rome - 6 nights, followed by 8 nights in Sorrento.

Both asked for credit card details to 'secure' the booking - no deposits were taken/asked for.

I was about to complete the booking online but decided to e-mail the owners directly instead. 

They replied within 12 hours and quoted the same price as the web - but offered a 5% promotional discount 
*and* an additional 10% discount if I paid in cash when I got there 
Needless to say we're paying cash on arrival  

I then proceeded to e-mail the owners in Sorrento with a general query about our travel plans and asked if they offered any 'promotional discounts'.
Again, they offered a 10% discount on the web price if paying by cash :whoopie: 

To be honest, we hadn't even thought about e-mailing directly - we normally book the rooms online - very glad we did this time around.

1st time to Italy - can't wait for June .

Enjoy your trip.

Regards

Homer


----------

